
US government preparing for coronavirus pandemic that could last up to 18 months - psychanarch
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/19/health/us-coronavirus-case-updates-thursday/index.html
======
psychanarch
__US government is preparing for coronavirus pandemic that could last up to 18
months and 'include multiple waves of illness' __is full headline. Rate
limited in title.

